# htaccess-Umleitung - Verzeichnis ausschließen



## sandroP (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Mit meiner htacces leite ich alle 404-Fehler auf die index Seite weiter.
Nun möchte ich aber das Verzeichnis http://www.homepage.com/kundenverwaltung/...
von der "404-Weiterleitung" ausschließen.

Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja wie?


hier meine Aktuelle htaccess

```
ErrorDocument 404 http://www.homepage/index.php

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.homepage\.com$ 
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.homepage/$1 [L,R=301]
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2009)

Moin Sandro,

du kannst bspw. diese Direktive Überschreiben, indem du in dem Verzeichnis kundenverwaltung ebenfalls eine .htaccess anlegst und dort ebenfalls eine(andere) ErrorDocument-Direktive für 404 notierst:
	
	
	



```
ErrorDocument 404 "File Not Found"
```


----------

